# grooming at home



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

we like to cut/groom our liitle cutie at home but one problem is that he gets so excited/nervous especially when we pull out the electric clippers that it makes it really hard to groom him. the first time we did it it took us 2 1/2 hours cause he wouldnt sit still and he kept moving. we have tried to groom him when he is almost sleeping thinking that he wont be so energetic but that only lasts a few minutes and then he is bouncing all over the place trying to get away again shortly after we start. we have resorted to just scissors since they dont make any noise but definitly lengthens the grooming process.

since my wife is a hair stylist she loves to groom him. i was wondering how groomers handle this? do they give him something to make him more mellow and stay still?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The best solution is to take the time to train him to hold still on the table and to do a slow introduction to the clippers so he is not afraid of them. Restraint with a grooming arm/loop can also help.


----------



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 1 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880234


> The best solution is to take the time to train him to hold still on the table and to do a slow introduction to the clippers so he is not afraid of them. Restraint with a grooming arm/loop can also help.[/B]


any tips on how to get him to hold still on a table. niko has a short attention span (just like his daddy...  ) so if we get him to hold still it is only for a few seconds and then he is bobbin and weaving, looking for things to sniff, eat or to just plain avoid us.....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (niko-b @ Feb 1 2010, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880244


> QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 1 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880234





> The best solution is to take the time to train him to hold still on the table and to do a slow introduction to the clippers so he is not afraid of them. Restraint with a grooming arm/loop can also help.[/B]


any tips on how to get him to hold still on a table. niko has a short attention span (just like his daddy...  ) so if we get him to hold still it is only for a few seconds and then he is bobbin and weaving, looking for things to sniff, eat or to just plain avoid us..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with JMM. 

Have lots of very small, SOFT treats out of plain sight, but quickly accessible. Whenever he is "behaving"--slip him a treat. It should be something tiny and eaten quickly--not something he has to sit and chomp on. Repeat and repeat. Grooming will become a pleasant experience that he associates with treats, pleasure, etc.

You didn't say how old he is, but if he's very young it will take time. Just be consistant and don't have super high expectations as far as him behaving like an adult instead of a puppy. Just be consistant with the training.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

i find with clippers you have to get them used to the noise and the vibration. i learned this first with my horses. Run the clipper everyday for a while........maybe during his face bath or teeth cleaning. Get him unafraid of the noise.Treat good behavior. Then after he isn't afraid...............

Massage him on the back and sides with the back of the clipper with the blade covered or absent ( no clipping) After several times he will like it. It feels good.

Its called extinction........making the fear extinct.

While doing his face hold his beard under his chin with your non dominant hand and a helper helps.


----------



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (camfan @ Feb 1 2010, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880266


> QUOTE (niko-b @ Feb 1 2010, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880244





> QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 1 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880234





> The best solution is to take the time to train him to hold still on the table and to do a slow introduction to the clippers so he is not afraid of them. Restraint with a grooming arm/loop can also help.[/B]


any tips on how to get him to hold still on a table. niko has a short attention span (just like his daddy...  ) so if we get him to hold still it is only for a few seconds and then he is bobbin and weaving, looking for things to sniff, eat or to just plain avoid us..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with JMM. 

Have lots of very small, SOFT treats out of plain sight, but quickly accessible. Whenever he is "behaving"--slip him a treat. It should be something tiny and eaten quickly--not something he has to sit and chomp on. Repeat and repeat. Grooming will become a pleasant experience that he associates with treats, pleasure, etc.

You didn't say how old he is, but if he's very young it will take time. Just be consistant and don't have super high expectations as far as him behaving like an adult instead of a puppy. Just be consistant with the training.
[/B][/QUOTE]

he is 16 weeks old. he loves his kibble but we tried using that the last couple times and we tried small treats and he would only go for them at first, but once we started clipping he wouldnt even acknowledge the food/treats and just keep squirming to get out of there!!! 
smart little guy already....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Again, you have to INTRODUCE him to the clippers....you can't just start clipping and expect your dog to know what the clippers are and that they're ok. First use to just seeing them, sniffing them, seeing them on, sniffing them on, being touched by them off, being touched by them on. Take your time and do the homework if you want the end results. There is no magic quick fix.


----------

